# Safe 12



## mannokr (18 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخوة المهندسين
فى احد المواقع صادفت وصلة لبرنامج السيف اصدار 12 اصدار تجريبى. لكن للاسف قالو ان الوصلة تحتاج الى بروكسى لكى تعمل وفعلا جربت الموضوع وبدا التحميل لكنه فى كل مرة يتوقف لسبب غير معروف. الرجاء من الاخوة المهندسين محاولة تحميله من الوصلة ادناه ومن ثم رفعه على الرابدشير او الفوردشير ولكم جزيل الشكر

http://www.acecoms.ait.ac.th/download/SAFEV1200StandAlone081211.zip


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (18 ديسمبر 2008)

الكلام ده حقيقي فعلا
أنا بصراحة مكنتش مصدق 
البرنامج فعلا نزل
ودي معلومات عنه من موقع الشركة
http://www.csiberkeley.com/SAFE_news/v12/


----------



## حسان2 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

mannokr قال:


> الاخوة المهندسين
> فى احد المواقع صادفت وصلة لبرنامج السيف اصدار 12 اصدار تجريبى. لكن للاسف قالو ان الوصلة تحتاج الى بروكسى لكى تعمل وفعلا جربت الموضوع وبدا التحميل لكنه فى كل مرة يتوقف لسبب غير معروف. الرجاء من الاخوة المهندسين محاولة تحميله من الوصلة ادناه ومن ثم رفعه على الرابدشير او الفوردشير ولكم جزيل الشكر
> 
> http://www.acecoms.ait.ac.th/download/SAFEV1200StandAlone081211.zip



الخ الكريم mannokr 
الرابط اللذي تفضلت بتقديمه يعمل بشكل مرض وقد قمت بتحميل البرنامج منه وسأحاول رفعه على موقع آخر في أسرع وقت بعد تجزئته لأنه كبير جدا "317 ميجابايت" ولكن البرنامج يحتاج لكراك 
لك تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## حسان2 (20 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخوة الكرام
فيما يلي نسخة من البرنامج اللذي تفضل الأخ الكريم mannokre بتقديم رابط له وقد رفعته على موقع آخر بعد تجزيئه لأربعة أجزاء على أمل أن يتمكن أحد الأخوة من ايجاد الكراك له 
*http://www.mediafire.com/?meonzz2rdjt*

*http://www.mediafire.com/?jzqzhzigmtt*


*http://www.mediafire.com/?md2mninw2ia*

*http://www.mediafire.com/?qzhhw2kmjiq*​


----------



## Abo Fares (20 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

أشكر الأخ صاحب الموضوع، كما أشكر أستاذي العزيز م. حسان على مساعدتنا برفع البرنامج ليتم تحميله من روابط مجزئة.. مو غريبة عليك م. حسان..

ولكن هناك سؤال يراودني كثيراً.. منذ دخولي وتسجيلي في الملتقى وأنا أرى اهتماماً كبيراً جداً، بل وقد يكون مؤرقاً للكثير من الأخوة، وهو الرغبة في الحصول على الإصدارات الحديثة من هذه البرامج الإنشائية، وخاصة برامج الـ Csi.. حيث يتم أولاً السؤال بشدة عن إصدار تم السماع عنه، ومن ثم الحصول بعد الجهد الكبير على الإصدار، والبدء بجولة البحث عن الكراك، ومن ثم الحصول على الكراك.. لتبدأ جولة البحث على الإصدار الذي يليه!!

طيب ما الفائدة من كل ذلك يا ترى؟؟ 

ربما وجهة نظري قاصرة، ولكني لم أجد تبريراً لكل ذلك، كون الإصدارات تختلف اختلافات بسيطة جداً بين الإصدارات المتقاربة.. ولا توجد الدوافع للبحث عن هذه الإصدارات الجديدة.. وعند الحصول عليها بعد ذلك، فأهلاً وسهلاً بها..

أرجو أن أسمع وجهة نظر تقنعني في ذلك، وتبرر لي ذلك.. 

مع تحيـــــــــاتي للجميع..


----------



## حسان2 (20 ديسمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> أشكر الأخ صاحب الموضوع، كما أشكر أستاذي العزيز م. حسان على مساعدتنا برفع البرنامج ليتم تحميله من روابط مجزئة.. مو غريبة عليك م. حسان..
> 
> ...



أخي الكريم ابو الحلول
من حيث المبدأ ربما المبالغة في السعي نحو الاصدارات الجديدة للبرامج يبدو غير مبرر, وخاصة اذاا كانت الغاية اجراء دراسات وتصاميم اعتمادا على هذه البرامج فالفروقات غالبا طفيفة, ولكن عندما يكون الوضع معكوسا ويكون دورك كمدقق أو منفذ كمثل حالتي وهي العمل في شركة مقاولات مهمتها الأساسية التنفيذ ولكن من ضمن مهام الشركات المنفذة التي تعمل بشكل احترافي ولها تصنيف يؤهلها لتنفيذ أعمال من حجوم معين وذات مواصفات معينة هو القدرة على تقييم الدراسة التي تقدم لها للتنفيذلا ومن ثم تبنيها وحمل مسؤوليتها بالمشاركة التامة مع الجهة الدارسة أو لفت نظرها الى وجوب اجراء المزيد من التدقيق وربما التعديلات واقتراح بعضها والحوار مع الجهات الدارسة حول أساليب التنفيذ وتأثيرها على الدراسة , كل ذلك يتطلب قدرة هذه الشركات على التعامل مع دراسات ـاتيها من جهات متعددة وتستعمل برامج متنوعة واصدارات ربما يكون بعضها حديثا مما يستلزم القدرة على التعامل مع كل هذه الملفات. وبالتالي حيازة الكثير من البرامج واصداراتها الحديثة وحسن استخدامها وتقييم نتائجها
ربما الدافع الرئيسي اللذي يجعلني دائم البحث عن الجديد هو تجارب كثيرة حصلنا فيها على ملفات لمشاريع تم حفظها وفق اصدارات حديثة من بعض البرامج ولم نتمكن في البداية من مجرد فتحها وأذكر مثالا أحد المشاريع بالغة التعقيد التي كنا بصدد تنفيذها في بداية عام 2006 وكانت هناك مناقشات كثيرة وعميقة تدور بيننا كجهة منفذة وبين المكتب الاستشاري اللذي قام بالدراسة حول ملاحظات كثيرة وأساسية تتعلق بالدراسة الانشائية واصرارنا بالحصول على ملفات الادخال للايتابس لاثبات وجهة نظرنا قبل البدء بالتنفيذ وبحكم نصوص العقد وموافقة الجهة الماكة اضطرت الجهة الدارسة لتسليمنا الملفات المطلوبة بعد تعمد حفظها وفق الاصدار الحديث جدا من الايتابس حينها "كان 9.02" ولم نتمكن من فتح هذه الملفات بسبب استعمالنا اصدار أقدم وكذلك كل الشركات التي كانت تتعاون معنا حتى تمكنت من الحصول على نسخة حديثة وقمنا بالتدقيق المطلوب اللذي أثبت كل توقعاتنا وتم تعديل الدراسة بشكل جذري
كما أنه في كثير من الأحيان تكون الاصدارات الجديدة فيها تسهيلات وامكانيات على الرغم أنها لا تشكل تغييرا جذريا ولكن تجعل العمل أسهل وأسرع وتمكن المستعملين من اجراء الكثير من الأشياء التي كانت ربما غير ممكنة في الاصدارات السابقة الا باجراء بعض التقريبات
على أي حال كل هذا من باب التسهيل والمساعدة وتبقى في النهاية الامكانيات الأساسية في يد المهندس اللذي يتكيف مع الأدوات المتاحة مهما كانت


----------



## Abo Fares (20 ديسمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> أخي الكريم ابو الحلول
> من حيث المبدأ ربما المبالغة في السعي نحو الاصدارات الجديدة للبرامج يبدو غير مبرر, وخاصة اذاا كانت الغاية اجراء دراسات وتصاميم اعتمادا على هذه البرامج فالفروقات غالبا طفيفة, ولكن عندما يكون الوضع معكوسا ويكون دورك كمدقق أو منفذ كمثل حالتي وهي العمل في شركة مقاولات مهمتها الأساسية التنفيذ ولكن من ضمن مهام الشركات المنفذة التي تعمل بشكل احترافي ولها تصنيف يؤهلها لتنفيذ أعمال من حجوم معين وذات مواصفات معينة هو القدرة على تقييم الدراسة التي تقدم لها للتنفيذلا ومن ثم تبنيها وحمل مسؤوليتها بالمشاركة التامة مع الجهة الدارسة أو لفت نظرها الى وجوب اجراء المزيد من التدقيق وربما التعديلات واقتراح بعضها والحوار مع الجهات الدارسة حول أساليب التنفيذ وتأثيرها على الدراسة , كل ذلك يتطلب قدرة هذه الشركات على التعامل مع دراسات ـاتيها من جهات متعددة وتستعمل برامج متنوعة واصدارات ربما يكون بعضها حديثا مما يستلزم القدرة على التعامل مع كل هذه الملفات. وبالتالي حيازة الكثير من البرامج واصداراتها الحديثة وحسن استخدامها وتقييم نتائجها
> ربما الدافع الرئيسي اللذي يجعلني دائم البحث عن الجديد هو تجارب كثيرة حصلنا فيها على ملفات لمشاريع تم حفظها وفق اصدارات حديثة من بعض البرامج ولم نتمكن في البداية من مجرد فتحها وأذكر مثالا أحد المشاريع بالغة التعقيد التي كنا بصدد تنفيذها في بداية عام 2006 وكانت هناك مناقشات كثيرة وعميقة تدور بيننا كجهة منفذة وبين المكتب الاستشاري اللذي قام بالدراسة حول ملاحظات كثيرة وأساسية تتعلق بالدراسة الانشائية واصرارنا بالحصول على ملفات الادخال للايتابس لاثبات وجهة نظرنا قبل البدء بالتنفيذ وبحكم نصوص العقد وموافقة الجهة الماكة اضطرت الجهة الدارسة لتسليمنا الملفات المطلوبة بعد تعمد حفظها وفق الاصدار الحديث جدا من الايتابس حينها "كان 9.02" ولم نتمكن من فتح هذه الملفات بسبب استعمالنا اصدار أقدم وكذلك كل الشركات التي كانت تتعاون معنا حتى تمكنت من الحصول على نسخة حديثة وقمنا بالتدقيق المطلوب اللذي أثبت كل توقعاتنا وتم تعديل الدراسة بشكل جذري
> كما أنه في كثير من الأحيان تكون الاصدارات الجديدة فيها تسهيلات وامكانيات على الرغم أنها لا تشكل تغييرا جذريا ولكن تجعل العمل أسهل وأسرع وتمكن المستعملين من اجراء الكثير من الأشياء التي كانت ربما غير ممكنة في الاصدارات السابقة الا باجراء بعض التقريبات
> على أي حال كل هذا من باب التسهيل والمساعدة وتبقى في النهاية الامكانيات الأساسية في يد المهندس اللذي يتكيف مع الأدوات المتاحة مهما كانت


 
أهلاً م. حسان.. 

أشكرك على الرد، وأنا أفهم وجهة نظرك وأقتنع بها كل الاقتناع.. ولكن لم يكن كلامي عنك أبداً، ولكنه بسبب انتشار هذه الظاهرة بشكل كبير، ربما هو مبالغ به كثيراً.. 

على أي حال، نشكر الجميع على جهوهم.. 

مع تحيــــــاتي..


----------



## حسان2 (20 ديسمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً م. حسان..
> 
> أشكرك على الرد، وأنا أفهم وجهة نظرك وأقتنع بها كل الاقتناع.. ولكن لم يكن كلامي عنك أبداً، ولكنه بسبب انتشار هذه الظاهرة بشكل كبير، ربما هو مبالغ به كثيراً..
> 
> ...



أخ أبو الحلول
شكرا لاهتمامك ومتابعتك وأتفق معك أنه توجد بعض المبالغات في ذلك, ولكن هذه المرة الاصدار 12 من csi safe كما هو موضح في موقع الشركة فيه تعديلات جذرية عن سابقه حتى يبدو وكأنه برنامج جديد, ومن أهم التعديلات اضافة امكانية التعامل مع ال post tensioned slabs واضافة امكانيات كثيرة أخرى حتى أصبح حجم البرنامج يعادل عشرة أضعاف الاصدار السابق وهذا ما برر القفز من v8.1.1 الى v12


----------



## Abo Fares (20 ديسمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> أخ أبو الحلول
> شكرا لاهتمامك ومتابعتك وأتفق معك أنه توجد بعض المبالغات في ذلك, ولكن هذه المرة الاصدار 12 من Csi Safe كما هو موضح في موقع الشركة فيه تعديلات جذرية عن سابقه حتى يبدو وكأنه برنامج جديد, ومن أهم التعديلات اضافة امكانية التعامل مع ال Post Tensioned Slabs واضافة امكانيات كثيرة أخرى حتى أصبح حجم البرنامج يعادل عشرة أضعاف الاصدار السابق وهذا ما برر القفز من V8.1.1 الى V12


 
أهلاً م. حسان.. 
شكراً لك على التوضيح، وأشكرك من جديد على البرنامج أنت وصاحب الموضوع.. 

مع تحيـــــــــاتي..


----------



## mannokr (21 ديسمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> أشكر الأخ صاحب الموضوع، كما أشكر أستاذي العزيز م. حسان على مساعدتنا برفع البرنامج ليتم تحميله من روابط مجزئة.. مو غريبة عليك م. حسان..
> 
> ...


الاخ المشرف ابوالحلول مشكور جدا على الرد والتعليق على الموضوع
قد اوافقك الراى ان جمع الاصدارات الجديدة من البرامج قد اصبح شبه ادمان، لكن انا لا استطيع ان اصف لك مدى فرحتى وسعادتى فى حال استطعت الحصول على احدها، اكاد اقيم حفلة يا اخى !!!!
بالنسبة لى : ان الاصدار القديم قد يحوى بعض العيوب وانت تكون متلهف لتعرف هل تم حل احد العيوب ام هل تم اضافة احدى الخصائص الجديدة فى الاصدار الجديد. فقط وانا اظن ان معظم الناس حالهم مثل حالى.


----------



## Abo Fares (21 ديسمبر 2008)

mannokr قال:


> الاخ المشرف ابوالحلول مشكور جدا على الرد والتعليق على الموضوع
> قد اوافقك الراى ان جمع الاصدارات الجديدة من البرامج قد اصبح شبه ادمان، لكن انا لا استطيع ان اصف لك مدى فرحتى وسعادتى فى حال استطعت الحصول على احدها، اكاد اقيم حفلة يا اخى !!!!
> بالنسبة لى : ان الاصدار القديم قد يحوى بعض العيوب وانت تكون متلهف لتعرف هل تم حل احد العيوب ام هل تم اضافة احدى الخصائص الجديدة فى الاصدار الجديد. فقط وانا اظن ان معظم الناس حالهم مثل حالى.


 
مشكور جداً أخي الكريم.. بارك الله فيك.. 

تقبل تحيــــــــاتي..


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 ديسمبر 2008)

اضافة الى ما ذكره المهندس حسان
هذه الإصدارات الحديثة الى جانب احتوائها على التغيرات البسيطة فإنها تحتوي على الإصدارات الجديدة من كودات التصميم الموجودة بالبرنامج


----------



## ياسر بار (23 ديسمبر 2008)

كيف يمكن ارفاق ملف للمنتدى؟


----------



## حسان2 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

ياسر بار قال:


> عندى ملف الكراك لبرنامج safe 12 ،حاولت ارفاقه للمنتدى ، و لكنى لم استطع ، ارجو مساعدتى....



الأخ الكريم ياسر بار
سبق للأخ أبو الحلول أن قدم شرح تفصيلي لكيفية ارفاق الملفات بالمشاركات, تجده في الرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t112054.html


----------



## اليسر101 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ارسلت لكم كراك سيف 12 ، ارجو اتاحته للجميع.............مع الشكر


----------



## حسان2 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

اليسر101 قال:


> ارسلت لكم كراك سيف 12 ، ارجو اتاحته للجميع.............مع الشكر



الأخ الكريم اليسر
مشكور سلفا , ولكن أين الملف المذكور؟


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (24 ديسمبر 2008)

الرابط الأصلي حصل فيه مشكله
لكن المهندس حسان جزاه الله خير قام بالواجب


----------



## sherief2003 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

اليسر101 قال:


> ارسلت لكم كراك سيف 12 ، ارجو اتاحته للجميع.............مع الشكر


 فين الكراك


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ده الكراك يا اخوانا
وللأمانه هو منقول من أحد المنتديات الهندسيه أضافه أخ فجزاه الله عنا خيرا
واليكم الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/77288029/6d7eade1/SAFE.html


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (24 ديسمبر 2008)

تسلمو على البرنامج


----------



## حسان2 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> ده الكراك يا اخوانا
> وللأمانه هو منقول من أحد المنتديات الهندسيه أضافه أخ فجزاه الله عنا خيرا
> واليكم الرابط
> http://www.4shared.com/file/77288029/6d7eade1/SAFE.html


الأخ الكريم ابراهيم أسامة
هل جربت هذا الكراك؟ حاولت استخدامه ولكنه في كل مرة يعطي رسالة الخطأ التالية:


----------



## حسان2 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم ابراهيم أسامة
> هل جربت هذا الكراك؟ حاولت استخدامه ولكنه في كل مرة يعطي رسالة الخطأ التالية:



أعتذر, فبعد التجربة المتأنية تبين أن البرنامج يعمل بشكل كامل ولاحظت فيه تطورات كبيرة جدا تستحق أن ينتقل الأخوة المهتمون بهذا البرنامج الى هذا الاصدار الرائع بحق
مع تحياتي وشكري لكل اللذين ساهمو بتقديم هذا البرنامج


----------



## Abo Fares (24 ديسمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> أعتذر, فبعد التجربة المتأنية تبين أن البرنامج يعمل بشكل كامل ولاحظت فيه تطورات كبيرة جدا تستحق أن ينتقل الأخوة المهتمون بهذا البرنامج الى هذا الاصدار الرائع بحق
> مع تحياتي وشكري لكل اللذين ساهمو بتقديم هذا البرنامج


 
عم يأنبني ضميري.. انسوا استفساري الأول يا جماعة الخير ههههههه

مع تحيـــــاتي دائماً وأبداً..


----------



## mannokr (24 ديسمبر 2008)

نفس الرسالة اللى تفيد انو الـ license مش موجودة قبل الكراك وبعده !!!!!!!!!!!!
أعمل ايه عشان يشتغل او اشرحولنا طريقة وضع الكراك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حسان2 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

mannokr قال:


> نفس الرسالة اللى تفيد انو الـ license مش موجودة قبل الكراك وبعده !!!!!!!!!!!!
> أعمل ايه عشان يشتغل او اشرحولنا طريقة وضع الكراك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


الأخ الكريم mannokr 
ابدأ بتنصيب البرنامج وبعد الانتهاء انسخ ملف الكراك في الفولدر التي تم تنصيب البرنامج فيها واستبدل به الملف اللذي أوجد أثناء التنصيب وبهذا يكون البرنامج جاهزا للعمل
عند بدأ تشغيله تظهر رسالة الخطأ التالية:




يمكن اهمالها والضغط على continue وسيعمل البرنامج بنجاح أو يمكن حل المشكلة وفق التعليمات التي تظهر بعد الضغط على details كما يلي:


----------



## mannokr (25 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوور يا اخ حسان2 على الاهتمام والرد السريع، لكن انا لا اعانى من هذه المشكلة، يبدو ان الكراك غير فعال بحاسوبى، انا حاجربه فى كمبيوتر الشركة وانشالله يعمل.


----------



## دلس (25 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك أخي أبو الحلول نحن يهمن القدرة علي أستعمال البرنامج ومعرفة وقراءة النتائج التي يعطينا.كذلك نحتاج الي اخوانا الذين يحسينون استعمال َsafe لكي نستفيد من خبراتهم وكيفية العمل بهذا البرنامج حتي لو كانت اول نسخة


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (25 ديسمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخوة الكرام
> فيما يلي نسخة من البرنامج اللذي تفضل الأخ الكريم mannokre بتقديم رابط له وقد رفعته على موقع آخر بعد تجزيئه لأربعة أجزاء على أمل أن يتمكن أحد الأخوة من ايجاد الكراك له
> *http://www.mediafire.com/?meonzz2rdjt*​
> *http://www.mediafire.com/?jzqzhzigmtt*​
> ...


 
أخي العزيز م. حسان
أشكر جهودك وبارك الله بك. ولكن تم تنزيل الرابط الاول والثاني وكان الملفين على شكل rar اما الرابط الثالث والرابع فلم يكتمل أو اقول أنه بعد التنزيل لم يتم معرفة صيغة الملف من قبل حاسوبي . فما المشكلة وللعلم حاولت مرتين.

أخوك مصطفى ساطع


----------



## صفوق مواس (26 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخوة الأعزاء لم اتمكن من التحميل بالرغم من محاولتي عدة مرات


----------



## حسان2 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> أخي العزيز م. حسان
> أشكر جهودك وبارك الله بك. ولكن تم تنزيل الرابط الاول والثاني وكان الملفين على شكل rar اما الرابط الثالث والرابع فلم يكتمل أو اقول أنه بعد التنزيل لم يتم معرفة صيغة الملف من قبل حاسوبي . فما المشكلة وللعلم حاولت مرتين.
> 
> أخوك مصطفى ساطع



الأخ الكريم مصطفى ساطع
الملفات الأربعة مضغوطة على الـ zip وهي أربع أجزاء متكاملة لا يمكن فكها الا عند وجودها جميعا ويجب البدء من الملف في الرابط الأول


----------



## م/ لؤي (26 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخ الكريم م/حسان المحترم:
بداية أشكر جهودك الطيبة في المنتدى و التي تدل على رفعة الأخلاق و العلم. زادك الله من كليهما
و أود لو سمحت لي أن استفسر عن طريقة التخلص من رسالة الخطأ التي تظهر بعد تفعيل ملف الكراك حيث لم أتمكن من معرفة المقصود من الشرح الوارد في ال Details و شكرا لك مع خالص التحيات و التقدير.


----------



## بسام.م.ب (26 ديسمبر 2008)

أين هو الكراك الذي أرسلته ياأخي......؟


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (26 ديسمبر 2008)

بسام.م.ب قال:


> أين هو الكراك الذي أرسلته ياأخي......؟


 
ياأخي الكراك موجود في رابط تم تحميله في مشاركة من قبل المهندس ابراهيم أسامة ... راجع الردود وستجد رابط الكراك.

أخوك مصطفى ساطع


----------



## حسان2 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

م/ لؤي قال:


> الأخ الكريم م/حسان المحترم:
> بداية أشكر جهودك الطيبة في المنتدى و التي تدل على رفعة الأخلاق و العلم. زادك الله من كليهما
> و أود لو سمحت لي أن استفسر عن طريقة التخلص من رسالة الخطأ التي تظهر بعد تفعيل ملف الكراك حيث لم أتمكن من معرفة المقصود من الشرح الوارد في ال Details و شكرا لك مع خالص التحيات و التقدير.


الأخ الكريم لؤي
يمكنك الضغط على continue وتجاهل الخطأ والشرح الوارد في details والبرنامج سيعمل بشكل مرض, 
مع أملنا أن نحصل في القريب على كراك لا يعطي أية رسالة خطأ


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (26 ديسمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم مصطفى ساطع
> الملفات الأربعة مضغوطة على الـ zip وهي أربع أجزاء متكاملة لا يمكن فكها الا عند وجودها جميعا ويجب البدء من الملف في الرابط الأول


 
أشكر ردك ياأخي العزيز م.حسان
تماما" مثلما تفضلت لقد بداءت بالرابط الاول والى الأخير وقد ظهر الملف الاول والثاني على شكل zip أما الملف الثالث والرابع فلم يظهر كما ظهر الملفين الاولين وحاولت أن ارفع الملف الاصلي ولكنه كبير وان أنقطع النت لفترة اثناء التحميل يذهب جهدي سدى. فأرجو أعادة تحميل الربط الثالث والرابع وجزاك الله الف خير ولك مني خالص التحية والاحترام.

أخوك مصطفى ساطع


----------



## حسان2 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> أشكر ردك ياأخي العزيز م.حسان
> تماما" مثلما تفضلت لقد بداءت بالرابط الاول والى الأخير وقد ظهر الملف الاول والثاني على شكل zip أما الملف الثالث والرابع فلم يظهر كما ظهر الملفين الاولين وحاولت أن ارفع الملف الاصلي ولكنه كبير وان أنقطع النت لفترة اثناء التحميل يذهب جهدي سدى. فأرجو أعادة تحميل الربط الثالث والرابع وجزاك الله الف خير ولك مني خالص التحية والاحترام.
> 
> أخوك مصطفى ساطع


الأخ الكريم مصطفى
حمل الجزئين الثالث والرابع حتى لو ظهرا وكأنخما ليسا zip files وابدأ من الملف في الرابط الأول وستحصل على الملف الكامل انشاء الله


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (26 ديسمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم مصطفى
> حمل الجزئين الثالث والرابع حتى لو ظهرا وكأنخما ليسا Zip Files وابدأ من الملف في الرابط الأول وستحصل على الملف الكامل انشاء الله


 
جزاك الله الف خير وسأقوم بالمحاولة وأشكرمرورك ومعاونتك


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (26 ديسمبر 2008)

اخواني الكرام
ارجو من أي اخ التكرم برفع البرنامج على روابط آخرى لأن الرابط الأول لايعمل 
وروابط الmediafire
بتعمل مشاكل معايا


----------



## dedo_eng (26 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا للجميع وبارك الله فيكم

_سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته_

رضيت بالله ربا وبالاسلام دينا وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نبيا ورسولا

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث اصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني الى نفسي طرفة عين

لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو على كل شئ قدير

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب والابصار ثبت قلوبنا على دينك

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت أعوذ بك من شر ماصنعت أبوء لك بنعمتك علي وأبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت


----------



## م/ لؤي (26 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخوة الكرام:
شكرا جزيلا لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع و خاصة الأخ mannokr صاحب الموضوع الأصلي و الشكر موصول للأخ الكريم حسان على رده السريع.
بالنسبة لي فقد جربت البرنامج و لاحظت أنه في الملفات الكبيرة التي تحتوي على عدد كبير من الفتحات فإن البرنامج لا يعمل حتى مع تفعيل الملف الكراك المرفق و تأتي رسالة مضمونها التالي cannot unmarshall callback interface و يبدو أن البرنامج لا يعمل مع الملفات الكبيرة و هو بحاجة إلى كراك و إذا وجدت شئ سأفيدكم به طبعا....
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## حسان2 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> اخواني الكرام
> ارجو من أي اخ التكرم برفع البرنامج على روابط آخرى لأن الرابط الأول لايعمل
> وروابط الmediafire
> بتعمل مشاكل معايا



الأخوة الكرام
فيما يلي روابط جديدة على الـ : 4share والملف مضغوط على الـ winrar ومجزء لأربعة أجزاء
تسهيلا للأخوة اللذين صعب عليهم التحميل من الروابط السابقة:
الجزء الأول:
http://www.4shared.com/file/77668109/7a2b5923/setuppart1.html
الجزء الثاني:
http://www.4shared.com/file/77674402/9c84d448/setuppart2.html
الجزء الثالث:
http://www.4shared.com/file/77681396/faeada7e/setuppart3.html
الجزء الرابع:
http://www.4shared.com/file/77658157/a744fab1/setuppart4.html


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (27 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 


http://liveislam.net/ موقع للبث المباشر لدورس العلم الشرعي من مساجد الله
www.hotaybah.com موقع الشيخ احمد حطيبه - مسجد نور الاسلام الاسكندريه مصر
www.salafvoice.com موقع صوت السلف 
www.al-fath.net موقع الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم - مسجد الفتح - مصطفي كامل الاسكندريه 
www.islamspirit.com موقع روح الاسلام - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
http://www.islamgarden.com/ موقع حديقه الاسلام للمرئيات والصوتيات الاسلاميه
http://www.rabania.com/media/  موقع المدرسه الربانيه للمرئيات الأسلاميه
www.way2allah.com  موقع الطريق الي الله
http://www.waqfeya.com/ موقع المكتبه الوقفيه للكتب المصوره
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهٌِ.
عن أبي قتادة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ أن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم سئل عن صوم يوم الإثنين فقال: ذلك يوم ولدت فيه، ويوم بعثت أو أنزل عليّ فيه رواه مُسلِمٌ.
وعن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ عن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم قال: تعرض الأعمال يوم الإثنين والخميس فأحب أن يعرض عملي وأنا صائم رواه التِّرمِذِيُّ وَقَالَ حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ. ورَوَاهُ مُسلِمٌ بغير ذكر الصوم.
- عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال: أوصاني خليلي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم بثلاث: صيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر، وركعتي الضحى وأن أوتر قبل أن أنام. مُتَّفّقٌ عَلَيهِ.
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر


----------



## هانوني (28 ديسمبر 2008)

brothers, i set up the safe 12 along with the crack, it works for the first ,time, but after i shut down the computers restarted the safe is not opening and giving a application erro: the application failed to initialize properly(0x000007b).click on ok to terminate the application......................plz any solution for this?


----------



## ياسر بار (29 ديسمبر 2008)

مرفق الكراك ل سيف 12


----------



## ياسر بار (29 ديسمبر 2008)

I tried many times to attached but no way .......as my contributions are less than 100.......?


----------



## هانوني (29 ديسمبر 2008)

my freind yasser, is this the same crack that is attached before or a new one?, plz brothers uf anyone find the good crack, iplz don't hesistate to upload & thanks


----------



## MAJED7000007 (30 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
تغييرات مهمه حدثت على البرنامج
بحيث اصبح في غاية السهوله والمرونه


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (30 ديسمبر 2008)

وجدت الروابط
الحمد لله


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (30 ديسمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخوة الكرام
> فيما يلي روابط جديدة على الـ : 4share والملف مضغوط على الـ Winrar ومجزء لأربعة أجزاء
> تسهيلا للأخوة اللذين صعب عليهم التحميل من الروابط السابقة:
> الجزء الأول:
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## زاد أحمد (30 ديسمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخوة الكرام
> فيما يلي روابط جديدة على الـ : 4share والملف مضغوط على الـ Winrar ومجزء لأربعة أجزاء
> تسهيلا للأخوة اللذين صعب عليهم التحميل من الروابط السابقة:
> الجزء الأول:
> ...



شكرا جزيلا للاخ حسان2 على إعادة تحميل الروابط ,


----------



## أبو نادر (30 ديسمبر 2008)

جزا الله الأخ صاحب الموضوع خير الجزاء وجزا الله أستاذنا م حسان خير الجزاء على تجزيء الملف وإعادة رفعه على أكثر من موقع وهذا جهد عظيم وتفانٍ منقطع النظير 
والبرنامج يبدو رائع بحلته الجديدة وأرجو من الأخوة(ومن نفسي) تجريبه على أمثلة مختلفة والتفضل علينا بملاحظاتهم


----------



## أبو نادر (1 يناير 2009)

تظهر رسالة خطأ ويغلق البرنامج عند طلب التفاصيل لنوع البلاطة المعصبة باتجاه واحد (البلاطة الهوردي)
ربما الكراك غير نظامي وبانتظار كراك أفضل


----------



## sherief2003 (4 يناير 2009)

skill قال:


> تظهر رسالة خطأ ويغلق البرنامج عند طلب التفاصيل لنوع البلاطة المعصبة باتجاه واحد (البلاطة الهوردي)
> ربما الكراك غير نظامي وبانتظار كراك أفضل


البرنامج اكثر من رائع ولكن واجهتنى مشكلة عند التفاصيل تظهر رسالة الخطأ فجربت ان اعمل على النسخة بدون كراك ( التجريبية) فحصلت نفس المشكلة . هل يوجد عيب فى النسخة ام تطلب كراك فعال 
ارجو ان نجد حل لهذه المشكلة


----------



## Tafraout salim (4 يناير 2009)

ce crack ne fonctionne pas bien car a chaque fois que je lance le programme un message d'erreur sur la license sort et le programme s'arrete


----------



## nashaat52 (4 يناير 2009)

شكرا وجزاكم الله جميعا خير الجزاء


----------



## mannokr (4 يناير 2009)

اشتغل كويس


----------



## asad4444 (5 فبراير 2009)

شكرا وجزاكم الله جميعا خير الجزاء


----------



## AHMAD237 (6 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اذا كان هناك كراك جديد حيث ان الكراك السابق لا يعمل بعد فترة فأرجو رفعه على المنتدى


----------



## alaa eldin farag (15 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعلكم زخرا ً للمسلمين قولو أميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## سرمد ناظم (18 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## رعد الخالدي (18 فبراير 2009)

بالمناسبة اخواني الاعزاء ، لقد عملت على هذه النسخة وهي تعمل بشكل ممتاز ، ولكن الذي لاحظته وجود بعض الاوامر في النسخة الاصلية تختلف عن هذه النسخة ، من خلال تطبيقي بعض الامثلة الموجودة في موقع البرنامج ، حيث كانت هناك اوامر غير موجودة في النسخة الموجودة حاليا ، لكن على اي حال النسخة اكثر من رائعة.


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الاصدار


----------



## جمال السيد (24 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندسة مكافحة (25 فبراير 2009)

فى انتظار وصول الكرك وشكرا لكم يا اخوانى


----------



## م.تسنيم (25 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله


----------



## mouhamad ali (19 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك.........
بارك الله فيك.........
بارك الله فيك.........
بارك الله فيك.........
بارك الله فيك.........


----------



## بسام.م.ب (20 مارس 2009)

أين الكراك ياأخ اليسر 101 لم ترفعه حتى الآن أرجو المعذرة ولكنك ذكرت أنك أرسلت الكراك ولكن إلى أيـــــــن....؟؟؟


----------



## بسام.م.ب (20 مارس 2009)

أين الكراك ياأخ اليسر 101


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (29 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا 


http://liveislam.net/ موقع للبث المباشر لدورس العلم الشرعي من مساجد الله
www.hotaybah.com موقع الشيخ احمد حطيبه - مسجد نور الاسلام الاسكندريه مصر
www.salafvoice.com موقع صوت السلف 
www.al-fath.net موقع الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم - مسجد الفتح - مصطفي كامل الاسكندريه 
www.islamspirit.com موقع روح الاسلام - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
http://www.islamgarden.com/ موقع حديقه الاسلام للمرئيات والصوتيات الاسلاميه
http://www.rabania.com/media/  موقع المدرسه الربانيه للمرئيات الأسلاميه
www.way2allah.com  موقع الطريق الي الله
http://www.waqfeya.com/ موقع المكتبه الوقفيه للكتب المصوره
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهٌِ.
عن أبي قتادة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ أن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم سئل عن صوم يوم الإثنين فقال: ذلك يوم ولدت فيه، ويوم بعثت أو أنزل عليّ فيه رواه مُسلِمٌ.
وعن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ عن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم قال: تعرض الأعمال يوم الإثنين والخميس فأحب أن يعرض عملي وأنا صائم رواه التِّرمِذِيُّ وَقَالَ حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ. ورَوَاهُ مُسلِمٌ بغير ذكر الصوم.
- عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال: أوصاني خليلي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم بثلاث: صيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر، وركعتي الضحى وأن أوتر قبل أن أنام. مُتَّفّقٌ عَلَيهِ.
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر

































































*​


----------



## محمد بسيو (29 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيت حيرا


----------



## ashrafnasr (10 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس حسان


----------



## Eng/ S.M. Elmisry (7 مارس 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## saif_al_yemen (7 مارس 2011)

ربما لان البرامج الجديده قد يكون فيها شى من التسهيل بالاستخدام واكثر عموما لعده حالات لاتوجد بالسابق


----------



## على الفار (9 مايو 2011)

رابط الكراك على 4 شير مش شغال ياريت رفع الكراك منفصل

وشكرا


----------



## Anass88 (9 يوليو 2011)

الكراك لو سمحتم يابشمهندسين لأنه فعلا مش شغال على ال 4 shared وشكرا على جهودكم


----------



## خلوف العراقي (31 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالقادر باكثير (28 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر اخي العزيز


----------



## سميرالطحان (22 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mozart_free2000 (4 أبريل 2012)

شكرا عاى البرنامج


----------

